# Capitalism Rears it's Ugly Head!



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

'Nuff said.

http://headostate.com/


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I literally have tears from laughing so hard right now.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO D!
Could you imagine Ron Popeil selling the *"Phallic Fraud"*!

_Come on pick up that phone and call 1-800-Blow-Bama!
Your gonna get it in the end anyway America! Call now!
(Do not use while driving. Not available in the deep south or Utah. Offer only while supplies last.)
_


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What were you looking for when you found this?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

CJIS said:


> What were you looking for when you found this?


"Things for liberals to shove right up their traitorous arses," I reckon.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was over at The Rott...somebody posted a thread about those ridiculous Obama plates (with the complimentary coin!)...one of the commenters posted that link...

At least that way, Obama would be useful to somebody...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Or you could just get a t-shirt.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

But the 'sculpture' has jugears, for her pleasure!


----------



## blujay42 (Jan 7, 2009)

I just woke people up laughing. I want a sarah palin one lol!

Also he's curving completely the wrong way lol!!!!! The balls will end up on top if used hahhahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

What's next? Now serving the Hilary Clinton value meal at KFC?

Two large thighs, Two small breasts and a left wing?


----------

